# الصدمة فى ليلة الخطوبة ......موضوع للنقاش



## الامير الحزين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

كنتى على علاقة بشاب تعتبرية اخ وصديق والمثل الاعلى فى حياتك واولا واخيرا حبيب للقلب البرئ
كنتى بتحبية حب لا يستطيع احد ان يوصفة
وكنتى ايضا تعتقدين انة ايضا يحبك مثلما تحبية
مع استمرا العلاقة الصافية الطاهرة البريئة من جهتك انتى فقط 
اكتشفتى شى رهيب فظيع
الانسان اللى حبة قلبك  مش  هو  اتغير  وربما لم يتغير وانما كان ممثل بارع فى مسلسل الحب
اكتشفتى الوجة الحقيقى لة انة مخادع كاذب غدار  لة علاقات كثيرة مع فتيات غيرك
لما واجهتية بالحقيقة لم ينكر بل اعترف 
وقال   بالبلدى  انا مش بتاع جواز  ​ اسمع مزيكا حزينة فى الوقت دا

​ هذة المشكلة ربما مروا بيها بنات كتير  لكن المشكلة الاكبر
بعد الانفصال 
بعد فترة من الانفصال العاطفى وجدى صديقة لكى من اعز الاصدقاء تتصل بيكى  تدعوكى على حفل خطوبتها
انتى لم ترفضى وذهبتى مبكرا الى صديقتك  العروس
العروسة    زى اى بنت بتحب تتكلم على خطيبها وتمدح فية وعرفتى منها انها بتحبة حب كبير  
العروسة  شوفى صورة خطيبى حلوة ازاى انا بحبة اوى وكمان هو بيموت فيا 
المفاجاة او الصدمة ان العريس هو المخادع الكاذب  
​ ماذا تفعلين   
1  هل تصارحين صديقتك بالحقيقة وتجرحيها فى ليلة خطوبتها 
2هل تخفى عنها الحقيقة على امل ان المخادع قد تغير وحبها فعلا  واذا صمتى بالفعل 
هل ضميرك هيكون مستريح عندما تصمتين  ربما لم يتغير وتعيش صديقتك التجربة المرة مرة ثانية وتنجرح
ماذا تفعلين


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (1 ديسمبر 2008)

من رأيي أنة ممكن جدا يكون اتغير فعلآ وحبها بجد وبدليل انة دخل الموضوع في الجد و بشكل رسمي و عملوا خطوبة نص اكليل او تلبيس دبل فيبقى لية اقلها على ماضي انتهى ومات من حياتي ومن حياتة وازعلها او بمعنى اصح اجرحها واسرق فرحتها وهى عموما خطوبة وتقدر في الفترة دي تكتشف بنفسها انة فعلآ بيحبها وجاد وهايكمل المشوار ويتجوزها او تكتشف انة اخرة خطوبة و يفكوا مافيش مشكلة لان فترة الخطوبة اتعملت علشان كدا 

شكرا يا امير على الموضوع المهم


----------



## الامير الحزين (1 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> من رأيي أنة ممكن جدا يكون اتغير فعلآ وحبها بجد وبدليل انة دخل الموضوع في الجد و بشكل رسمي و عملوا خطوبة نص اكليل او تلبيس دبل فيبقى لية اقلها على ماضي انتهى ومات من حياتي ومن حياتة وازعلها او بمعنى اصح اجرحها واسرق فرحتها وهى عموما خطوبة وتقدر في الفترة دي تكتشف بنفسها انة فعلآ بيحبها وجاد وهايكمل المشوار ويتجوزها او تكتشف انة اخرة خطوبة و يفكوا مافيش مشكلة لان فترة الخطوبة اتعملت علشان كدا
> 
> شكرا يا امير على الموضوع المهم



شكرا على مرورك يااجمل فراشة  ودايما منورة   ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## maria123 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحا انا مرح صارحها لانو وقتها رح تفكر انو انا غيرانة منها لانو صارت معي صديقتي من شهر نخطبيت لواحد جوزي بيعرفو مش منيحوهوة بدو بس بنت بشان ياخد اقامة وممكن يتركها بس ياخدها للاقامة  وقلتلها هل حكي ماصدقت و فكرتها غيرة مني مع انو انا متجوزة وعندي طفل مستحيل غار منها او فكر بحدا


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

> هل تصارحين صديقتك بالحقيقة وتجرحيها فى ليلة خطوبتها



الاول غلط انى اصارحها لسببين الاخ الحلو دا  مدام فكر فى خطوبة يبقى دا مش وحش وكويس انو فكر فى خطوبة  وجايز جداا يكون اتغير ومش من حقى اقول حاجة حصلت من بدرى لانها هى كمان لو قلتلها اولا هتفتكر انى غيرانة ثانيا هتفضل تشك فيه مش بقول البنات هبل والنعمة 
كمان ازا كان هو مقلهاش اقولها انا طب انا موضوعى كان حاجة ودا حاجة يومها مقلش انو هيتقدم ولا جاى دى خلاص هيخطبها يعنى تفرق اوى


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

maria123 قال:


> بصراحا انا مرح صارحها لانو وقتها رح تفكر انو انا غيرانة منها لانو صارت معي صديقتي من شهر نخطبيت لواحد جوزي بيعرفو مش منيحوهوة بدو بس بنت بشان ياخد اقامة وممكن يتركها بس ياخدها للاقامة  وقلتلها هل حكي ماصدقت و فكرتها غيرة مني مع انو انا متجوزة وعندي طفل مستحيل غار منها او فكر بحدا



شكرا على مرورك ياميرنا ونورتى الموضوع  ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> الاول غلط انى اصارحها لسببين الاخ الحلو دا  مدام فكر فى خطوبة يبقى دا مش وحش وكويس انو فكر فى خطوبة  وجايز جداا يكون اتغير ومش من حقى اقول حاجة حصلت من بدرى لانها هى كمان لو قلتلها اولا هتفتكر انى غيرانة ثانيا هتفضل تشك فيه مش بقول البنات هبل والنعمة
> كمان ازا كان هو مقلهاش اقولها انا طب انا موضوعى كان حاجة ودا حاجة يومها مقلش انو هيتقدم ولا جاى دى خلاص هيخطبها يعنى تفرق اوى



شكرا ياميرنا على مرورك ونورتى الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

maria123 قال:


> بصراحا انا مرح صارحها لانو وقتها رح تفكر انو انا غيرانة منها لانو صارت معي صديقتي من شهر نخطبيت لواحد جوزي بيعرفو مش منيحوهوة بدو بس بنت بشان ياخد اقامة وممكن يتركها بس ياخدها للاقامة  وقلتلها هل حكي ماصدقت و فكرتها غيرة مني مع انو انا متجوزة وعندي طفل مستحيل غار منها او فكر بحدا



اولا  شكرا مرة ثانية على مرورك  
ثانيا انا اسف انى قولت اسمك غلط  
الف شكر  ياماريا   نورتى الموضوع


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

طب انتا هتعمل ايه لو كان الموقف العكس امال احنا نجاوب كدا وخلاص رد انتا بقى


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> طب انتا هتعمل ايه لو كان الموقف العكس امال احنا نجاوب كدا وخلاص رد انتا بقى


*
مفترية يا بت *


*بص انا رأيى بردوا هو مدام دخل فى حوار خطوبة يبقى اتغير يبقى مش هقولها طبعا
لكن لو جات قالتلى قلى بيحبى ومش عارف ايه والموضوع مدخلش فى الجد اكيد هحزرها منه*


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

بعض ما عندكم يا اخت جيجى انتى بذات متتكلميش


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكيد طبعا مش هقول حاجه *
*واتمني فعلا من قلبي انه يكون اتغير وبقي انسان جاد وصالح *


*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل والمهم يا امير *​


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *اكيد طبعا مش هقول حاجه *
> 
> *واتمني فعلا من قلبي انه يكون اتغير وبقي انسان جاد وصالح *​
> 
> ...


 
يا ابو قلب كبير انتا ​


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *
> مفترية يا بت *
> 
> 
> ...



اولا شكرا على مرورك ونورتى الموضوع  ربنا يبارك حياتك
ثانيا وبعدين فى المفترية وضعتنى فى موقف لا احسد علية


----------



## sosofofo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اعرف حكاية زي كده بس الاختلاف انه خطب اختها
ايه رأيكم في الحكاية دي:fun_oops:
بصراحة انا ماكنتش عارفة اقولها ايه وهي بتحكي لي 
بس بصراحة الموضوع ده صعب قوي قوي قوي ربنا يكون معاها


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *اكيد طبعا مش هقول حاجه *
> *واتمني فعلا من قلبي انه يكون اتغير وبقي انسان جاد وصالح *
> 
> 
> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل والمهم يا امير *​



نورتى الموضوع  وشكرا على مرورك وانتى فعلا قلبك كبير وسيبك من الناس التانية انتى عارفة مين


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> يا ابو قلب كبير انتا ​


* عشان انتي فيه *
*فلازم يكون كبير يا ميرنا:t30:*​


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

مفترية مفترية المهم انك ترد بقى هعمل اللى بتعملوه فيا


----------



## ميرنا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *عشان انتي فيه *
> 
> 
> *فلازم يكون كبير يا ميرنا:t30:*​


 
يلهوى على لماضتك يا تحفة ردود جامدة ارووبة


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

sosofofo قال:


> انا اعرف حكاية زي كده بس الاختلاف انه خطب اختها
> ايه رأيكم في الحكاية دي:fun_oops:
> بصراحة انا ماكنتش عارفة اقولها ايه وهي بتحكي لي
> بس بصراحة الموضوع ده صعب قوي قوي قوي ربنا يكون معاها



انت عايز تفهمن يحب اخت ويخطب الاخرى  
الاخت الاولى الخدوعة ملقتش ولو بصدفة لية اختها التانية قبل مايتعرف ويتقدم
طبعا الموضوع مرفوض لو كان فعلا حقيقة


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرنا قال:


> طب انتا هتعمل ايه لو كان الموقف العكس امال احنا نجاوب كدا وخلاص رد انتا بقى



انا هقولك علشان  بس محدش يقول عليكى مفترية وطبعا انتى مش كدة خالص   خالص


انا طبعا هقول لصديقى علشان فى المستقبل لو عرف من احد اخر هتكون مشكلة اخرى  لكن لو عرف منى وقرر ان ياخدها يتحمل المسئولية كاملة واكيد قبل مايقرر  هيفكر فى جميع النواحى وانا ايضا هقولة احتمال تكون تغيرت وحبيتك فعلا  وانت القرار دا يرجعلك       
بس بعد كدة هكون علاقتى بية محدودة علشان العلاقة القديمة بينى وبينها


----------



## sosofofo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> انت عايز تفهمن يحب اخت ويخطب الاخرى
> الاخت الاولى الخدوعة ملقتش ولو بصدفة لية اختها التانية قبل مايتعرف ويتقدم
> طبعا الموضوع مرفوض لو كان فعلا حقيقة



هي فعلا قالت لاختها وشكت لها منه
وبعدين هو بعد فتره راح خطب اختها
الوضوع ده حقيقي وانا كنت متابعة باهتمام لانه موضوع صعب جدا
هو فعلا موقف صعب جدا


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> نورتى الموضوع وشكرا على مرورك وانتى فعلا قلبك كبير وسيبك من الناس التانية انتى عارفة مين


*عارفه طبعا مين الناس التانيه*
*يلا ربنا قادر عليه بقي *​


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

sosofofo قال:


> هي فعلا قالت لاختها وشكت لها منه
> وبعدين هو بعد فتره راح خطب اختها
> الوضوع ده حقيقي وانا كنت متابعة باهتمام لانه موضوع صعب جدا
> هو فعلا موقف صعب جدا



بس انت عايز الحق المفروض الموضوع الخطوبة يترفض رفض تاما
تصور ازاى هتكون العلاقة بين الاخت واختها ومستقبلا بين الاولا اعتقد الاخت لو وافقت هتخسر اختها وايضا هتخسر احترامها لنفسها 
دا راى  المتواضع


----------



## جيلان (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*صعب اوى موضوع البت واختها ده
او من الاخت التانية او انا عارفة انه عمل كدى مع اختى مش هوافق
بس مش عارفة ممكن الاخت الاولى تقلها عادى وهى اتغير وكدى يعنى بتختلف من حد للتانى
هو الى يحدد هو زعلان ولا لا الاخت الاولى الى هو كلمها فى الاول لو كان ارتباط الولد باختها يزعلها يبقى هو مش مهم اهم حاجة اختى*


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *صعب اوى موضوع البت واختها ده
> او من الاخت التانية او انا عارفة انه عمل كدى مع اختى مش هوافق
> بس مش عارفة ممكن الاخت الاولى تقلها عادى وهى اتغير وكدى يعنى بتختلف من حد للتانى
> هو الى يحدد هو زعلان ولا لا الاخت الاولى الى هو كلمها فى الاول لو كان ارتباط الولد باختها يزعلها يبقى هو مش مهم اهم حاجة اختى*



شكرا على مرورك ونورتى الموضوع
موضوع الخطوبة بين الاخت وحبيب الاخت السابق مرفوض تماما مفيش حد يخسر اختة علشان انسان احتمال يكون اتغير ولا  لا     اختك هى المهم


----------



## sosofofo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> بس انت عايز الحق المفروض الموضوع الخطوبة يترفض رفض تاما
> تصور ازاى هتكون العلاقة بين الاخت واختها ومستقبلا بين الاولا اعتقد الاخت لو وافقت هتخسر اختها وايضا هتخسر احترامها لنفسها
> دا راى  المتواضع


مرسي لردك وكلنا نصلي ليها


----------



## sosofofo (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *صعب اوى موضوع البت واختها ده
> او من الاخت التانية او انا عارفة انه عمل كدى مع اختى مش هوافق
> بس مش عارفة ممكن الاخت الاولى تقلها عادى وهى اتغير وكدى يعنى بتختلف من حد للتانى
> هو الى يحدد هو زعلان ولا لا الاخت الاولى الى هو كلمها فى الاول لو كان ارتباط الولد باختها يزعلها يبقى هو مش مهم اهم حاجة اختى*



هو فعلا صعب يا جيلان
واهم حاجة فعلا الاخت لكن انا شايفة انه ده صعب عليها على الاختين طبعا وخصوصا انه عارف انه ممكن يحصل زعل بين الاختين:t9:


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*هو انت قصدك لو خطب الاولى وبعدين فك*
*ولا مخطبهاش خالص*

*على اى حال *
*لو كان كدب عليها يعنى*
*واتفاجات بانه هيخطب غيرها*
*من الجايز يكون اتغير بس هو ازاى هيكون ضميرة مستريح*
*بعد اللى عمله ده كله*
*ولو كانت من اعز اصحاب البنوته الاولى*
*يبقى هو يعرفها يبقى ازاى يكون انسان محترم اصلا*
*انه يحب صاحبه البنت اللى حبها فى الاولى*

*انا شايفه الموضوع لافف شويه*
*ولا انا اللى توهت فى الموضوع*
*هههههههههههه*

*عموما يعنى من الاخر*
*الرد الاخير يعنى *

*هقول لاب اعترافى واللى يقولى عليه هعمله *


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

> *انا اعرف حكاية زي كده بس الاختلاف انه خطب اختها
> ايه رأيكم في الحكاية دي:fun_oops:
> بصراحة انا ماكنتش عارفة اقولها ايه وهي بتحكي لي
> بس بصراحة الموضوع ده صعب قوي قوي قوي ربنا يكون معاها*


 
*فعلا حصل موضوع زى ده*
*وفى الاخر*
*الاختين خبطوا فى بعض*
*وهو ساب الاتنين*
*بالذمه البعد عن الاولاد غنيمه*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *هو انت قصدك لو خطب الاولى وبعدين فك*
> *ولا مخطبهاش خالص*
> 
> *على اى حال *
> ...


علاقتة مع البنت الاولى كانت علاقة حب فقط من غير خطوبة لكن علاقتة مع الثانية كانت خطوبة   هلى فعلا اتغير    اقرى الموضوع كويس واوعى تغرقى فية    نورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zama (2 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل ومهم جدا
انا رايى ان لو العريس اتقدم للخطوبة بشكل رسمى يبقى اتغير ومفيش داعى اننا نتكلم فى الماضى 
وشكرا لتعبكم


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

> علاقتة مع البنت الاولى كانت علاقة حب فقط من غير خطوبة لكن علاقتة مع الثانية كانت خطوبة هلى فعلا اتغير اقرى الموضوع كويس واوعى تغرقى فية نورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارك حياتك


 
*اهاااااااااا*
*ليه بس كنت سبتنى تايهه*
*بس شكرا ليك دلتنى على الطريق *
*هههههههههههه*

*ان كان كده بقى فعلا*
*هيكون ضميرى تاعبنى وكمان هكون تعبانه نفسيا*
*بس هريح نفسى *
*وهقول لابونا " اب اعترافى " وهو يقولى اعمل ايه *

*ثانكس يافندم*


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع جميل ومهم جدا
> انا رايى ان لو العريس اتقدم للخطوبة بشكل رسمى يبقى اتغير ومفيش داعى اننا نتكلم فى الماضى
> وشكرا لتعبكم



شكرا على مرورك والف شكرا على ردك الجميل ونورت الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *اهاااااااااا*
> *ليه بس كنت سبتنى تايهه*
> *بس شكرا ليك دلتنى على الطريق *
> *هههههههههههه*
> ...



انا مهنش عليا اسيبك تايها  لانى عايز اتوهك فى الموضوع اكتر
ثانيا انا مش افندم احنا مش فى قسم بوليس   احنا هنا فى منتدى مسيحى وانا بحب كل الاعضاء يقولى الامير الحزين لانهم جميعا اصدقاء واخوة فى معمودية واحدة
طبعا  اشكرك على مرورك


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*امممم*
*طيب اعمل ايه بقى*
*انا اديما اقول يافندم*
*وبعدين مش بحب الحزن ومش بحب اشوف حد حزين*
*ربنا يفرح ايامك*
*ويسندك ويفرح قلبك*
*قادر ياكريم*
*ههههههههه*


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *امممم*
> *طيب اعمل ايه بقى*
> *انا اديما اقول يافندم*
> *وبعدين مش بحب الحزن ومش بحب اشوف حد حزين*
> ...



اولا مش معنى اسمى الامير الحزين اكون فعلا حزين  لكن انا بحب الحزن لانة سيد المشاعر 
انتى من السهل انك تجرحى انسان لكن من الصعب انك تسعدية

ومين فينا منجرحش من فينا على الجراح مقدرش
ومين فينا  واللة لابيكى   هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*ماشى يااميرنا*
*ربنا يفرحك دايما*
*غالبا اغلبنا يعنى حصله كتير*
*بس يابت اللى يقدر يسعد وميجرحش*
*ويابخت من بات مظلوم*

*معاك حق*
*" الحزن سيد المشاعر "*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (2 ديسمبر 2008)

الموضوع من وجهه نظرى مشمحتاج تفكير كتير
سواء الولد اتغير ولا لا وصحبتى فرحانه يبقى مفيش قدامى غير حاجه واحده
اصلى لربنا من قلبى لو الانسان صادق مع صحبتى يبقى يسعدها وتمنالهم الخير
لكن لو بيلعب بالبنت وعنده الخطوبه والفك سهل يبقى ربنا هيدبر وهيظهر الانسان دة على حقيقته
لكن مشهقول لصحبتى لحد مااعرف رد ربنا بالصلوات 
وربنا مبينساش ولاده ولا بيسيبهم فى جب الاسود
شكرا ليك
الرب يباركك​


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> الموضوع من وجهه نظرى مشمحتاج تفكير كتير
> سواء الولد اتغير ولا لا وصحبتى فرحانه يبقى مفيش قدامى غير حاجه واحده
> اصلى لربنا من قلبى لو الانسان صادق مع صحبتى يبقى يسعدها وتمنالهم الخير
> لكن لو بيلعب بالبنت وعنده الخطوبه والفك سهل يبقى ربنا هيدبر وهيظهر الانسان دة على حقيقته
> ...



شكرا على مرورك ونورتى الموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك   شكرا على ردك الجميل


----------



## الامير الحزين (2 ديسمبر 2008)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *ماشى يااميرنا*
> *ربنا يفرحك دايما*
> *غالبا اغلبنا يعنى حصله كتير*
> ...



دايما منورة معانا وربنا يفرح كل قلب حزين


----------



## SALVATION (3 ديسمبر 2008)

_مينفعش اصرحه
بس احاول انى افهمها تكون حزرا من الوقوع فى الحب بطريقه جنونية وديما تحط ربنا قدمها فى كل وقت علشان هو اللى هيوضحلها وهيبعدها عن اى لعب بلعواطف دية حاجة
احول اقولها اللى حصل بس بدون ما اذكر مين الابطال يعنى مجرد قصة بدون ما اذكر اسماء ولا اشخاص
مشكور لطرح السؤال للمناقشة​_


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (4 ديسمبر 2008)

معتقثدش اقولها الحقيقه لانه هيبقا ماضى وفات وهو خلاص خطبها يعنى جد وهى تقدر تكتشفه فى الخطوبه دى​


----------



## الامير الحزين (4 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مينفعش اصرحه
> بس احاول انى افهمها تكون حزرا من الوقوع فى الحب بطريقه جنونية وديما تحط ربنا قدمها فى كل وقت علشان هو اللى هيوضحلها وهيبعدها عن اى لعب بلعواطف دية حاجة
> احول اقولها اللى حصل بس بدون ما اذكر مين الابطال يعنى مجرد قصة بدون ما اذكر اسماء ولا اشخاص
> مشكور لطرح السؤال للمناقشة​_



شكرا على مرورك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## الامير الحزين (4 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> معتقثدش اقولها الحقيقه لانه هيبقا ماضى وفات وهو خلاص خطبها يعنى جد وهى تقدر تكتشفه فى الخطوبه دى​



شكرا على مرورك ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## nekol (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> كنتى على علاقة بشاب تعتبرية اخ وصديق والمثل الاعلى فى حياتك واولا واخيرا حبيب للقلب البرئ
> كنتى بتحبية حب لا يستطيع احد ان يوصفة
> وكنتى ايضا تعتقدين انة ايضا يحبك مثلما تحبية
> مع استمرا العلاقة الصافية الطاهرة البريئة من جهتك انتى فقط
> ...



اولا الموضوع اكتر من رائع اشكرك عليه وهوا ده ردى عليه
اعتقد ان التصرف السليم هو انى اسكت فى وقت الخطوبه ومحرجهاش قدام كل الناس دى علشان هيا اللى هتتأذى وهتفكر انى مجرد وحدة غيرانه منها مش اكتر ومع مرور الايام وطبعا قبل ما يتجوزوا لو اكتشغت انو مش بيحبها هيكون تصرفى عنيف جدا ومش هقبل انى اكون عرفه حاجه خطيرة زى دى واسكت عليها بس مش هبوح بيها ليها هيا وهقولها لحد عاقل يقدر يوصلها منغير ما يجرحها واعتقد انو فى نفس الوقت ده هوا كمان "الكاذب المخادع" هيطلب منها اكيد انها اكيد متعرفنيش تانى او هيقولها كلام يكرها فيا او حتى ممكن يسوق سمعتى عندها علشان يبعد فاضحة اسراره عنها وفى حالته لو هو كاذب ومخادع ليه بيتجوز اكيد ليه مصلحة واكيد جمده موت علشان كده هو اتخلى عن اغلى حاجه بالنسبه للى ذيه وهيا الحريه وعدم الارتباط وارجو انى متحطتش فى الموقف ده ابدا علشان ده موقف صعب


----------



## الامير الحزين (14 ديسمبر 2008)

nekol قال:


> اولا الموضوع اكتر من رائع اشكرك عليه وهوا ده ردى عليه
> اعتقد ان التصرف السليم هو انى اسكت فى وقت الخطوبه ومحرجهاش قدام كل الناس دى علشان هيا اللى هتتأذى وهتفكر انى مجرد وحدة غيرانه منها مش اكتر ومع مرور الايام وطبعا قبل ما يتجوزوا لو اكتشغت انو مش بيحبها هيكون تصرفى عنيف جدا ومش هقبل انى اكون عرفه حاجه خطيرة زى دى واسكت عليها بس مش هبوح بيها ليها هيا وهقولها لحد عاقل يقدر يوصلها منغير ما يجرحها واعتقد انو فى نفس الوقت ده هوا كمان "الكاذب المخادع" هيطلب منها اكيد انها اكيد متعرفنيش تانى او هيقولها كلام يكرها فيا او حتى ممكن يسوق سمعتى عندها علشان يبعد فاضحة اسراره عنها وفى حالته لو هو كاذب ومخادع ليه بيتجوز اكيد ليه مصلحة واكيد جمده موت علشان كده هو اتخلى عن اغلى حاجه بالنسبه للى ذيه وهيا الحريه وعدم الارتباط وارجو انى متحطتش فى الموقف ده ابدا علشان ده موقف صعب



شكرا على مرورك ودايما منورة كل مواضيعى ومنظرين ليكى مواضيعك الجميلة
ووصفاتك اللذيذة


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*أنا مع الاراء اللى أختارت عدم مصارحتها لنفس الاسباب طالما هو أخد قرار بالارتباط فمن المؤكد أنه اتغير وأتغيرت نظرته للزواج فلا داعى لهدم فرحتهم باحداث قد أصبحت من الماضى لان كمان لو صارحتها فبالتأكيد سأفقد صداقتها ..وهكون مطمنه لانه فى فترة خطوبه  يعنى هتختبره ولو متغيرش هتكتشف الحقيقه لوحدها وهكون متابعه معاها تفاصيل كتيره وممكن جدا اتدخل فى الوقت المناسب لو حسيت انه متغيرش وأنه بيخدعها......لك منى التحيه على أختيارك الرااائع لمواضيعك واللى احلى حاجه فيها انها بقلمك المميز.. ربنا يباركك .  ​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (15 ديسمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *أنا مع الاراء اللى أختارت عدم مصارحتها لنفس الاسباب طالما هو أخد قرار بالارتباط فمن المؤكد أنه اتغير وأتغيرت نظرته للزواج فلا داعى لهدم فرحتهم باحداث قد أصبحت من الماضى لان كمان لو صارحتها فبالتأكيد سأفقد صداقتها ..وهكون مطمنه لانه فى فترة خطوبه  يعنى هتختبره ولو متغيرش هتكتشف الحقيقه لوحدها وهكون متابعه معاها تفاصيل كتيره وممكن جدا اتدخل فى الوقت المناسب لو حسيت انه متغيرش وأنه بيخدعها......لك منى التحيه على أختيارك الرااائع لمواضيعك واللى احلى حاجه فيها انها بقلمك المميز.. ربنا يباركك .  ​*



اولا شكرا على مرورك  نورتى الموضوع  ربنا يبارك حياتك
ثانيا اشكرك على ردك الجميل الرقيق فى موضوعاتى  وانا سعيد جدا ان موضعاتى تنال اعجابك واعجاب اخواتى الاعضاء


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (15 ديسمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> من رأيي أنة ممكن جدا يكون اتغير فعلآ وحبها بجد وبدليل انة دخل الموضوع في الجد و بشكل رسمي و عملوا خطوبة نص اكليل او تلبيس دبل فيبقى لية اقلها على ماضي انتهى ومات من حياتي ومن حياتة وازعلها او بمعنى اصح اجرحها واسرق فرحتها وهى عموما خطوبة وتقدر في الفترة دي تكتشف بنفسها انة فعلآ بيحبها وجاد وهايكمل المشوار ويتجوزها او تكتشف انة اخرة خطوبة و يفكوا مافيش مشكلة لان فترة الخطوبة اتعملت علشان كدا
> 
> شكرا يا امير على الموضوع المهم



انا مع اختى فراشه فى رايها بس احب اضيف حاجه مهمه ان لو فعلا حصل الموضوع دا مع واحده انا انصحها  لو كانت مسيحيه تجرى بسرعه على اب اعترافها وتريح ضميرها وتحكى لاب اعترافها الحقيقة وتسيبه هو يتصرف او ممكن تروح لاب اعتراف صحبتها لانه ادرى بيها  اما لو كانت غير مسيحيه تستشير رجال الدين  وربنا يكون فى عونها


----------



## الامير الحزين (15 ديسمبر 2008)

tota love قال:


> انا مع اختى فراشه فى رايها بس احب اضيف حاجه مهمه ان لو فعلا حصل الموضوع دا مع واحده انا انصحها  لو كانت مسيحيه تجرى بسرعه على اب اعترافها وتريح ضميرها وتحكى لاب اعترافها الحقيقة وتسيبه هو يتصرف او ممكن تروح لاب اعتراف صحبتها لانه ادرى بيها  اما لو كانت غير مسيحيه تستشير رجال الدين  وربنا يكون فى عونها



شكرا ياتوتا على رايك المتميز  
نورت الموضوع ربنا يحافظ عليكى
ودايما تشاركينى فى مواضيعى واشارك فى مواضيعك طبعا اكيد هتكون متميزة


----------



## الامير الحزين (30 ديسمبر 2008)

انا من راى انك تقولى لاب الاعتراف وهو يتصرف 
وكمان لسة فى فترة الخطوبة يعنى فى وقت


----------

